# My 15 month old is ALWAYS sick



## m0mmyCool

He's constantly catching colds and constantly getting diarrhea which is mild most of the time. I wash his hands regularly and try to keep the house clean. He had a dry cough for 2 weeks now and started a runny nose a few days ago. Hes still happy and energetic during the day, that never changes. I'm scheduling a doctor appointment for him. But I want to know if any of your toddlers have/had this problem? He's been getting sick practically all summer. He was so healthy as a baby and rarely got sick.


----------



## Seity

:hugs: Poor little guy. That must be so frustrating. Do you think he could have pollen allergies?


----------



## aimee-lou

Hate to say it but Earl was exactly like this. We took him to the Dr's and they prescribed piriton in case it was allergies and this did help, but he also said it's not uncommon for a child to have a permanent cold for the first 2 years of it's life. Earl started to get ill from about 11 months, when he started at nursery, and has only just recovered fully from having an ongoing cough and cold, in the last month or so. 

Dr said it was normal, and to just keep an eye. As long as he's happy and eating normally for him, then there's no need to worry. He told us that a combination of the piriton when we felt it was needed and calpol if he had a temperature was all we could do. Maybe try making the air moist in his room at night, or get a plug in vaporiser (this really helped Earl). 

I would still go and get him looked at just to rule anything out (and to get the freebie piriton if it's offered! :blush:) 

Hope he feels better soon :flower:


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Does your lo go to nursery?? Since starting nursery Rhys has been ill every other week, everyone keeps telling me about how it's building his immunity but it's a nightmare, it's constant. I feel like we pay the nursery for him not to be there and that's the place that's making him ill!! xx


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar is the same since he started to have his teeth after his birthday. He had 1 cold only when he was a baby, but now he gets a cold & a cough every 5-6 weeks :( 

His paed gave him an antihestamine (sp?) incase it's an allergy. He goes off food but he's active & acts as normal. He also gets runny poos from time to time, I hope those are only teething symptoms.


----------



## mrsraggle

Ellie seems very prone to collecting every illness there is going around. She seems to be getting a bit better now that she's been at nursery since February - finally building up her immune system I think!


----------



## JASMAK

Jasper and Kelana are pretty healthy, although Kelana was hospitalized for three days back in March for RSV and double pneumonia and a double ear infection. Makena though, she was hospitalized within the first year of her life alone for jaundice, RSV, intussuseption (sp?), peumonia, and severe anemia. She always has a cold, flu, or pneumonia. She has had RSV many times. She has had to go on ventolin and flovent many times in her life and I even have a spare prescription for it, just in case. She missed 15 days of school in 2011 alone, and it would have been more, except there was 2 weeks off for spring break (which she was sick for). I would have her blood checked for anemia, make sure she is eating a balanced diet, or a multi-vitmain (or both), and make sure she is getting enough sleep. Make sure she washes her hands LOTS...and beyond that, there isn't much you can do. Some kids are just healthier, and some have weaker immune systems.


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Yep D is the same (but touch wood the illnesses are getting further apart now). I felt like we were at the doc every 5 minutes, even at A&E a few times, I was convinced they were going to call social services, lol. The docs assured me it's normal though, particularly if they are in nursery/daycare which he is. It's just their immune system which is still immature, and look at it this way - by the time he goes to school he'll be strong as an ox as he'll have had all the bugs before


----------



## kc1980

My LO is the same. Always has cough and runny nose. We have even been in hospital overnight with bronchitis. 
Her md said that they are just always sick till they are 2 yrs old


----------



## mjwatson012

Wow, really cute babies up there!! I almost thinking about my baby growing up like your babies. My baby, is really healthy she is 4 months and she doesn't catch any cold or cough, but I read, that babies in 1 to 2 always sick, I don't know the exact reason.
________
Mary Jane @ custom nap mat


----------

